# Wired up a temperature controller



## jswordy (Apr 24, 2021)

Finally got around to wiring the Amazon bought STC-1000 controller for use to hold lagering temps in the chest freezer. I've read where these are more accurate than the ready to go controllers, and I can't gripe abut the price. I have $27 in the whole deal. I'm just using the cold side but it has a heat side, too, if someone wanted to add another outlet and use it with pads or carboy belts. Have not tried it yet. We'll see what happens.










I cut a notch so I could store the temperature probe and lead inside the case for protection when not in use...


----------



## NorCal (Apr 24, 2021)

Nicely done. I used the same controller on my wine box, post #31, never skipped a beat for the past 7 years.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 24, 2021)

NorCal said:


> Nicely done. I used the same controller on my wine box, post #31, never skipped a beat for the past 7 years.



Thanks. I remember that thread! Good to know. The controller on my Vinotemp is out (it freezes everything now) and if this works well I will replace it with one of these at $15 vs. $100 for the Vinotemp circuit board. All my beers are gluten free and Wifie is on me to make some more, since she can't have gluten. I imagine this will get tested pretty soon, as she says we are "dangerously low" on my lager.


----------



## JoP (Apr 25, 2021)

Interesting
How do you make gluten free beer?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 26, 2021)

Nice looking job! 
The price of controllers has come down so much I am surprised everyone doesn’t have a setup.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 26, 2021)

Rice_Guy said:


> Nice looking job!
> The price of controllers has come down so much I am surprised everyone doesn’t have a setup.



The ready-made ones are still north of $60. I saved 60% doing it this way.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 26, 2021)

JoP said:


> Interesting
> How do you make gluten free beer?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 27, 2021)

The definition of gluten is that it is a protein fraction which isn‘t soluble in ethyl alcohol. I have the choice of extracting proteins and then precipitating with alcohol or extracting the starch granules and using that for beer. ,,,,, not very cost effective, ,,, note product only “reduces” 


jswordy said:


> View attachment 73859


----------



## jswordy (May 2, 2021)

Rice_Guy said:


> The definition of gluten is that it is a protein fraction which isn‘t soluble in ethyl alcohol. I have the choice of extracting proteins and then precipitating with alcohol or extracting the starch granules and using that for beer. ,,,,, not very cost effective, ,,, note product only “reduces”



It breaks the protein bonds to reduce PPM below federal requirements for "gluten free" labeling. Used commercially. No one is twisting your arm to use it.

One company's tests... They've been testing since 2006...


----------



## jswordy (May 2, 2021)

Houston, we have fermentation.


----------



## jswordy (May 8, 2021)

The freezer controller worked flawlessly. Today out of the freezer and resting. Tomorrow, into secondary. Next weekend, bottling.


----------



## Venatorscribe (May 9, 2021)

jswordy said:


> Finally got around to wiring the Amazon bought STC-1000 controller for use to hold lagering temps in the chest freezer. I've read where these are more accurate than the ready to go controllers, and I can't gripe abut the price. I have $27 in the whole deal. I'm just using the cold side but it has a heat side, too, if someone wanted to add another outlet and use it with pads or carboy belts. Have not tried it yet. We'll see what happens.
> 
> View attachment 73756
> 
> ...


I am impressed. This is the hardest thing about brewing a lager - keeping that temp real low. hence i tend to make my Lager and Pilsner outside in the shed over winter ( Southern Hemisphere so Jul / Aug ) for drinking over our summer Christmas.


----------



## jswordy (May 11, 2021)

Venatorscribe said:


> I am impressed. This is the hardest thing about brewing a lager - keeping that temp real low. hence i tend to make my Lager and Pilsner outside in the shed over winter ( Southern Hemisphere so Jul / Aug ) for drinking over our summer Christmas.



I did it seasonally just like you for years. But I have $230 total in this outfit, including the price of the new RCA freezer from Walmart, so it seemed worth it to be able to lager anytime and just say no to ales unless I want to brew one. Wiring the controller is easy and they supply a schematic. There is a Youtube video on how to set it, since the instructions are translated badly from Chinese. Without the video, I would have been lost. It also shows another route to a box, though my plastic WM utility box from the camping aisle was cheaper than the kitchenware solution.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 11, 2021)

jswordy said:


> It also shows another route to a box, though my plastic WM utility box from the camping aisle was cheaper than the kitchenware solution.



I like the looks of your utility box.

I have wired a number of these for friends (to make controllers for _sous vide_ cooking using a crock pot). I was able to fit everything into a double-gang plastic outlet box for ~$2. Then I had a built-in strain relief device for the power and temperature sensor, and I used one gang for the outlet that was being energized/deenergized.


----------



## jswordy (May 11, 2021)

sour_grapes said:


> I like the looks of your utility box.
> 
> I have wired a number of these for friends (to make controllers for _sous vide_ cooking using a crock pot). I was able to fit everything into a double-gang plastic outlet box for ~$2. Then I had a built-in strain relief device for the power and temperature sensor, and I used one gang for the outlet that was being energized/deenergized.



Yep, you beat me on the container cost by $2.17... Paid $4.17 for the box I used.


----------



## jswordy (May 16, 2021)

Well, I thought I was gonna get to bottle this weekend, but it's not quite ready yet. So I painted fence posts instead. Hey ––– That's not a fair trade!


----------



## Mismost (May 27, 2021)

jswordy said:


> Well, I thought I was gonna get to bottle this weekend, but it's not quite ready yet. So I painted fence posts instead. Hey ––– That's not a fair trade!


I got the biggest quality advances using a Inkbird and an ice chest....both in beers and wines. Temp control in the yeasts happy zone is great. Then drop the temp to 33 and cold crash for clear beer and wines.... Just an added bonus. 
but the real bonus is more flexibility in use of the freezer. It's now a drink cooler, an extra refrigerator, and even a freezer ..... All freezer should be equipped this way!


----------



## jswordy (May 30, 2021)

The beer has been bottled. I cold crash/bottle condition in a 1963 Coke chest-style vending cooler. With the Clarity Ferm, not a problem to get it clear.


----------

